
Show HN: Fakesocial – Fake social network using generated content - berfr
https://fakesocial.net
======
PaulHoule
Where did you get the mug shots?

~~~
berfr
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com)

I initially wanted to generate them myself using
[https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan2](https://github.com/NVlabs/stylegan2)
with pre-trained networks but ran into issues with NVCC.

